# VIDEO IMPRESCINDIBLE Y BRUTAL para los que os gusta invertir a largo plazo (también conocido como "holdear"). AVISO, EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA.



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

*EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA, SI SOIS FELICES EN VUESTRA MATRIX MEJOR QUE NO LO VEAIS, AVISADOS ESTAIS.*

Aunque el vídeo habla de bolsa, aplica a las criptomonedas también.


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Se crearon 2 hilos por error técnico. A ver si logro borrar uno de ellos, no me da opción de "borrar".


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (25 Feb 2022)

Hay algo que siempre sube, y es la masa monetaria.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (25 Feb 2022)

El vídeo lo vi el otro día. Pues sí chavales, de vez en cuando se pone a llover, no siempre hay sol.
La bolsa de Francia ha tardado 22 años en recuperarse desde la crisis del 2000, lo mismo para el nasdaq que tardó 17 años en recuperar, por eso siempre hay que invertir en empresas potentes y a buen precio. 
Actualmente la bolsa en general está cara, yo le estoy exigiendo un plus, un extra, hasta que no vea una buena oportunidad no pienso invertir. Ya veremos cómo se comporta la bolsa ante las subidas de tipos de interés, si se desploma un *-25%* o no hace nada.


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Si no te gusta pues que te jodan, trozo de mierda enterao de los cojones. Estoy seguro que tu sabes más que Pablo Gil.


----------



## blahblahblah (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> *EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA, SI SOIS FELICES EN VUESTRA MATRIX MEJOR QUE NO LO VEAIS, AVISADOS ESTAIS.*
> 
> Aunque el vídeo habla de bolsa, aplica a las criptomonedas también.



¿no puedes poner 1 ó 2 frases del video?


no he hecho click, pero dejo aquí mi resumen:
El BiS imprime billetes, con esos billete lo compra todo mientras que endeuda a todas las naciones soberanas, que no son más que hombres de paja del BiS.


----------



## element (26 Feb 2022)

Lei de Warren Buffet que en caso de guerra lo que puede perder más valor es la moneda.

Por otro lado si te metes en oro, en caso de estabilización, puedes acabar atrapada en un activo en caida sin ningún rendimiento.


Las bolsas estan sobrevaloradas en USA y otros paises. En Europa lo estan mucho menos y hay ciertas empresas que tienen un precio interesante.


Lo que Paco Gil quizas no tiene en cuenta es que una accion puede caer un 40% pero si es una buena empresa, durante esos 20 años de travesia en el desierto, sigue dando un rendimiento (dividendo).

Algo que en caso de devalorizacion de la moneda o los metales no sucede.


----------



## djun (26 Feb 2022)

Pablo Gil Trader: Yo me bajo de la BOLSA ya


Pablo Gil: La bolsa siempre sube-¿pero desde donde? Una de las frases que más se escucha para justificar que no hay que gestionar el riesgo de nuestras inversiones a largo plazo es el de "la bolsa siempre sube". Sin embargo, esta frase esconde muchas otras verdades que pueden hacer de la vida...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ueee3 (26 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> *EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA, SI SOIS FELICES EN VUESTRA MATRIX MEJOR QUE NO LO VEAIS, AVISADOS ESTAIS.*
> 
> Aunque el vídeo habla de bolsa, aplica a las criptomonedas también.



Resumen?


----------



## qbit (26 Feb 2022)

Sí, lo vi en su momento, cuando lo sacó.

Hay que entrar cuando la bolsa dé señal según análisis técnico.


D_M dijo:


> Si no te gusta pues que te jodan, trozo de mierda enterao de los cojones. Estoy seguro que tu sabes más que Pablo Gil.



Pablo Gil pone gráficos reales, y ese dato es imbatible. No puedes rebatir que la bolsa de Tokio ha estado bajista décadas, por ejemplo.


----------



## qbit (26 Feb 2022)

Últimamente estaba viendo muchos vídeos de niñatos que recomendaban invertir sin más en fondos de gestión pasiva que replican índices, y a lo mejor por eso Pablo Gil hizo ese vídeo para alertar del riesgo de meter dinero en un índice ante una época bajista. Y es que la gestión pasiva, que parece tan buena, en una época bajista no lo es tanto, y ahí cobra importancia la gestión activa y saber en qué invertir. Pero claro, tras un porrón de años con la bolsa alcista, ya muchos se creen que lo normal es que la bolsa suba siempre.


----------



## element (26 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Últimamente estaba viendo muchos vídeos de niñatos que recomendaban invertir sin más en fondos de gestión pasiva que replican índices, y a lo mejor por eso Pablo Gil hizo ese vídeo para alertar del riesgo de meter dinero en un índice ante una época bajista. Y es que la gestión pasiva, que parece tan buena, en una época bajista no lo es tanto, y ahí cobra importancia la gestión activa y saber en qué invertir. Pero claro, tras un porrón de años con la bolsa alcista, ya muchos se creen que es lo normal o que es para siempre.




Estoy de acuerdo.

Por eso se recomienda diversificar. Si metes todos tus ahorros en un ETF de nasdaq o de la bolsa de Tokio te expones a eso.

Ademas mantener un 15% de cash para meter en tramos en dias como el jueves + un 10% en oro.


----------



## fayser (26 Feb 2022)

element dijo:


> Lo que Paco Gil quizas no tiene en cuenta es que una accion puede caer un 40% pero si es una buena empresa, durante esos 20 años de travesia en el desierto, sigue dando un rendimiento (dividendo).



Lo que Paco Gil tampoco tiene en cuenta es que una acción puede caer un 40% después de haber multiplicado su valor por diez mientras te pasas años diciendo que "está cara", "va a desplomarse", etc.

Google llegó a los 3.000 $ en noviembre. Un año antes estaba en 1.800 $ y "estaba cara". Ahora con los últimos acontecimientos ha caído a 2.700 $ ("¡se ha desplomado ves como tenía yo razón!"). Pero es que si en vez de hace un año la compras hace cinco a 800$ ("también estaba cara y se iba a desplomar") es que ya te importa una puta mierda si baja por Ucrania, por el covid o por la madre que los parió a todos. Y todavía habrá que ver dónde está dentro de otros cinco años.


----------



## qbit (28 Feb 2022)

¿Qué es eso de DCA? A ver si no escribís en clave.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (28 Feb 2022)

Su pregunta es interesante. No entiendo cómo el DCA te puede ayudar en mercados bajistas, más bien al revés, diría yo, te jode pero bien.


----------



## D_M (28 Feb 2022)

qbit dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso de DCA? A ver si no escribís en clave.



DCA = Dollar Cost Averaging.









¿Qué es la estrategia "Dollar Cost Averaging" y cómo aplicarla para invertir? - Vida Plena y Productiva


La estrategia "Dollar Cost Averaging" es una de las más utilizadas en la inversión. Es muy simple y puede generar grandes rentabilidades. Consiste en realizar la compra de activos de manera constante divididos a lo largo del tiempo, sin importar el precio de mercado en ese momento.




www.vidaplenayproductiva.com


----------



## edmondrth (28 Feb 2022)

Pues este me parece muy interesante


----------



## D_M (1 Mar 2022)

edmondrth dijo:


> Pues este me parece muy interesante



Está bien el vídeo y el canal, me he suscrito, el tema es que en ese vídeo en concreto pone como ejemplo un horizonte temporal de 40 años, y así cualquiera termina ganando dinero, no todos disponemos de 40 años para esperar.


----------

